# Alpha Male on the Forum



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Amongst many other things we discussed over dinner on Saturday ( at the Southampton meet, not at home!!), Louise thought that p'haps there is a currently a rumble Â for "Alpha Male" dominance in the forum "pack"

This amused us for a while, we had our own ideas and lots names popped up for as many different reasons.....................

What are yours ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not JampoTT. He's garyc's bitch...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thats not nice


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Thats not nice


Squeal little piggy etc.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Me ;D ;D

Guess thats the end of that discussion now ;D

Who's the Beta Bird?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Me ;D ;D
> 
> Who's the Beta Bird?


She's run off with the Delta ****.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Is this a good time to nominate the Kappa Slappa?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well come on then you ladies. Spill the gossip.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

KMP..............it has to be [smiley=pimp2.gif] ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So who's the alpha female ?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

KMP - no. He's the young upstart trying to challenge the alpha.

In the off top and flame areas, i think it has to be mr c...

In the on topic - who cares? :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well we didn't discuss Alpha female ( Beta Bird, tut tut, )

Or Kappa Slappa
Or Delta ****


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And the names discussed for Apha male, well its too early to reveal.............


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Of course it's American.....

http://halleyscomment.blogspot.com/2003_01_19_halleyscomment_archive.html#90233115

:-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> KMP..............it has to be


She said Alpha... not Angry Male 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Come on Lisa, give us a list of nominees & we'll start the voting  ;D

Still think its me though for a variety of reasons  ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

So what kicked this off? Was it Tim having his nails done?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Look, it comes down to many things, typically a true Alpha Male should have

a, A silverback 
b, 3 (black back) males in his posse 
c, 4 sexually mature females
and some infants

There...... now fight

( and the names we came up with.........well still too early to reveal)

But we didn't consider any of the above, we were just considering the guy keen on forum domination...........................................


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Look, it comes down to many things, typically a true Alpha Male should have
> 
> a, A silverback
> b, 3 (black back) males in his posse
> ...


Thats me (well on the 3rd count anyway) & there is the Portmeirion Posse (although i'm not sure if they have black backs).

There we go, i have won after all.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

surely the Alpha Male wouldn't be part of this debate - he'd just be out shagging.

That's you lot out of the picture then      

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Uh? Wha?

Did I miss something?

I was out shagging..


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

that's my dawg!!!

Let's all go out shagging!!!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - some might find it harder to get shagging than others. Sorry to all the ugly people ;D ;D ;D But that's why we have alcohol right?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

GaryC v Boabt
W7 PMC v Tickler

Anymore challengers?

Oh come on! stop pulling hair and name calling 'ave a proper mud fight and invite the girlees to watch :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Oh come on! stop pulling hair and name calling 'ave a proper mud fight and invite the girlees to watch : Â  Â


Eh? 
I thought mud-wrestling was the domain of the female...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

What's all this 'Alpha Male' shit going-down keep your bitch in line man!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well, so is name calling and hair pulling! 
And some of arguments/bragging I've read on here over the last few days have got a little bit silly. ;D

So lets sort it out good and proper!  
How about bare knuckle fighting.........in mud, naked, of course
Now theres a compromise!

The girls could have bottles of baby oil to squirt!
That should keep it interesting ;D

BG/BL/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well, so is name calling and hair pulling!
> And some of arguments/bragging I've read on here over the last few days have got a little bit silly. ;D
> 
> BG/BL/


Thing is BG, is that otherwise it would have been deathly quiet around here............

Perhaps someone else should pick up the baton......


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> The girls could have bottles of baby oil to squirt!
> That should keep it interesting ;D


Bring it on ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Thing is BG, is that otherwise it would have been deathly quiet around here............
> 
> Perhaps someone else should pick up the baton......


No, carry on, please!!!!! Its all in the name of entertainment!!!!!! ( isn't it?)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> GaryC v Boabt
> W7 PMC v Tickler
> 
> Anymore challengers?
> ...


Ah this is what I like to see when I pop back every now and again....maybe I should ressurect PJ!  So, are you gonna bring the baby oil Lisa or should I? Sounds like a good night out! So, who's kicking off in the first bout then? Â I think I'll bring my camcorder, should be good to earn a bit of extra cash!? Right who wants oiling first?

PJ
:-* :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well, a bottle each surely!! 

And yes come back PJ  [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

.... and just to annoy Martin, I'll volunteer to mudwrestle PJ


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> .... and just to annoy Martin, I'll volunteer to mudwrestle PJ


Bring your own mud matey you're not having any of mine!

How about the new baby oil gel Lisa? Do you reckon the guys would like that one? 
PJ
: ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Bring your own mud matey you're not having any of mine!


Wahey 

Have to warn you I don't fight fair. Have been known to wear a false nail... *giggle*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Wahey
> 
> Have to warn you I don't fight fair. Have been known to wear a false nail... *giggle*


*Shudder* I might reconsider sharing my mud with the likes of you then!
PJ :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets have a "get wasted and snore" competition then....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I am the one, the only one, I am the God of kingdom come
Gimme the prize, just gimme the prize
Give me your kings, let me squeeze them in my hands, hey hey hey
Your puny princes
Your so-called leaders of your land
I'll eat them whole before I'm done
The battle's fought and the game is won
I am the one the only one
I am the God of kingdom come
Gimme the prize, just gimme the prize

*There can be only one 8)*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry NuTTs - homosexual influences mean you are disqualified........

(eating another blokes genitals is simply not on....)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D

I'm confident in my own sexuality.... are you Timmy?

I watched "Fear Factor" tonight and the contestants (2 guys and 2 women) had to each eat 2 boiled buffalo balls in 4 minutes. The women looked at them and said "fuck that!" *lol* The 2 guys chomped 'em down and then burped ;D

The buffalo balls were 3 inches thick and 5 inches long! : ;D

What guys will do for $50k and women won't :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am the one, the only one, I am the God of kingdom come
> Gimme the prize, just gimme the prize
> Give me your kings, let me squeeze them in my hands, hey hey hey
> Your puny princes
> ...


Are they the lyrics to a particularly crappy new Meatloaf song?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

> Are they the lyrics to a particularly crappy new Meatloaf song?


No they aren't you Spanish peacock!

You only have one life so if you value it just go home and don't try to follow us!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Are they the lyrics to a particularly crappy new Meatloaf song?


Nah its Queen.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Does anyone speak English on here, I am completely lost , must be an age thang ???


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

"... filled the garage with water from the sprinklers. They also found a man's decapitated body, lying on the floor next to his own severed head. A head, which at this time, has no name".

"I KNOW HIS NAME"

Mwahahaha


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

"My names Connor McLeod, of the Clan McLeod".
:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No they aren't you Spanish peacock!
> 
> You only have one life so if you value it just go home and don't try to follow us!


Sorry. Queen?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Ramires was an effete snob. I took his head and raped his woman while his body was still warm..


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Did you guys get a job lot of crack coccaine cheap or something? Â :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RAMIREZ: The sensations you feel. It is the quickening.

THUNDER CRACKS overhead. The storm breaks. HOWLING.

WIND. Ramirez's eyes blaze with unearthly light.

MACLEOD (shouting): Who are you?

RAMIREZ (shouting): We are the same, MacLeod. We are brothers.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> RAMIREZ: Â The sensations you feel. It is the quickening.


Ermm.. no... that is just the grade A crack kicking in man.. drink some water and go to bed.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Stop it now, you're all getting too weird. :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

MUMMY !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well as the only sane male member of the bunch still left here, I hereby claim the Alpha Male title......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Tiffany ! :-* (Male my arse !) :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Male my arse ! :


    I read that as "Nail my Arse"

Q V


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chance would be a fine thing !


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

What's the matter Nash? You cruising for a piece of ass?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Any update on this yet? Will Lisa reveal the TRUE Alpha Male to all of us then?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

"What is truth?" said jesting Pilate and would not stay for an answer..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In the present climate of disillusionment, politicians are viewed with suspicion and disbelief, and the mass media evoke scepticism and mistrust. This lack of trust mirrors the absence of truth in public life. Echoing Pilate's question, the author asks what does truth really mean? Is it permanent and universal, or temporal and local? Using case studies from the medieval Crusades to the recent 'peace treaty' in Guatemala, the conclusion is that truth is often the victim of overriding political and economic circumstances: truth to be discovered in context. But truth is more than a contextual jigsaw puzzle. The current crisis of credibility can only be redeemed by a culture in which the mass media bear witness to the truth.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

what's a Nubian?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A gal from Nubia of course, not from Lesbia thats something else. 8)


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> In the present climate of disillusionment, politicians are viewed with suspicion and disbelief, and the mass media evoke scepticism and mistrust. This lack of trust mirrors the absence of truth in public life. Echoing Pilate's question, the author asks what does truth really mean? Is it permanent and universal, or temporal and local? Using case studies from the medieval Crusades to the recent 'peace treaty' in Guatemala, the conclusion is that truth is often the victim of overriding political and economic circumstances: truth to be discovered in context. But truth is more than a contextual jigsaw puzzle. The current crisis of credibility can only be redeemed by a culture in which the mass media bear witness to the truth.


This is exactly what I was just pondering.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

First Fish: Morning.

Second Fish: Morning.

Third Fish: Morning.

Fourth Fish: Morning.

Third Fish: Morning.

First Fish: Morning.

Second Fish: Morning.

Fourth Fish: What's new?

First Fish: Not much.

Fifth and Sixth Fish:
Morning.

The Others: Morning, morning, morning.

First Fish: Frank was just asking what's new.

Fifth Fish: Was he?

First Fish: Yeah. Uh huh...

Third Fish: Hey, look. Howard's being eaten.

Second Fish: Is he?

[They move forward to watch a waiter serving a large grilled fish to a large man.]

Second Fish: Makes you think doesn't it?

Fourth Fish: I mean... what's it all about?

Fifth Fish: Beats me.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

First Doctor: More apparatus please, nurse. 
Nurse: Yes doctor. 
First Doctor: Yes, the EEG, the BP monitor and the AVV, please. 
Second Doctor: And get the machine that goes 'Ping'!


----------

